# الى متى الانتظار.......؟؟



## م رامي رضوان (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني
كثر الحديث عن التعريب 
لماذا نجادل دائما دون فعل 
لماذا لا يتم تشكيل مجموعات حسب التخصصات في ترجمة كتاب بعد الآخر على ان يتم تقاسم الفصول بين كل مجموعة
هل سنبقى نجادل فقط ام ننطلق الى التنفيذ
هل من متطوعين
انا على استعداد للمشاركة تخصص ميكانيك


----------



## عمر علي مختار (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع جيد .. لكن في الواقع أنا لا أميل إلى الترجمة .. أميل أكثر إلى التأليف ..
و المشكلة هي أن الذي يقوم بالتأليف من العرب يميل إلى اللغة الإنجليزية أو إلى أي لغة أخرى ظناً منه أن اللغة العربية لا تصلح للمواضيع العلمية ..
غالباً ما يحرص المترجم على أن يقوم بترجمة ما يقوله الكتاب كما هو .. فتخرج الترجمة ركيكة و الكلام غير منسق .. أما المؤلف فهو يتكلم في العلم الذي يؤلفه عن خبرة و عن علم ولا يتقيد بكلمات معينة ولا أفكار معينة ..


----------



## م رامي رضوان (19 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم 
اقتراحي هو ترجمة المراجع العلمية .
فكيف بامكاننا تنشيط التأليف بالعربية دون وجود زاد اساسي من المادة العلمية
لكن للاسف لم اجد تفاعل مع الموضوع 
فلو افترضنا قيام 4 اشخاص بترجمة كتاب بمعدل 5 صفحات للشخص يوميا اتوقع هذا لا ياخذ حيز كبير من عمله اليومي فسنصل بمعدل 600 صفحة شهريا اي تقريبا كتاب او اثنين في الشهر


----------

